# Froschgequake ohne Ende



## jstruwe (25. Mai 2010)

Hallo liebe Teichbesitzer,

unser 4 Jahre alter Naturschwimmteich (100 cbm) entwickelt sich immer mehr zur Oase für Wassertiere.
Im Moment haben wir gefühlte 1.000 Teichfrösche (die schönen grünen mit dem gelben Streifen) die uns und allen unseren Nachbarn den Schlaf rauben. Da ich hier im Forum gelesen habe, dass diese Teichfrösche vom „Umsiedlungsverbot“ ausgenommen sind hier meine Frage an die Leidgenossen:

wie fange ich die __ Frösche??

meine nächtlichen Versuche mit starker Taschenlampe und Kescher sind nur mäßig erfolgreich, ca. 10 Frösche pro Stunde und kaum ist man weg vom Teich geht’s doppelt so laut wieder los. Ich verzweifele, und unsere Nachbarn sind auch schon ganz schön genervt, was mache ich bloß?

Habt Ihr eine schonende Lösung?

Jörg


----------



## muschtang (25. Mai 2010)

*AW: Froschgequake ohne Ende*

Zum einen könnte man Reusen auslegen...aber vorsicht die tiere können ertrinken....

Welse fressen gerne __ frösche!

Besorge dir einen Storch bzw __ Reiher xD

Du könntest den Teich auch für ein paar Sekunden an den Hausstrom anschließen...

Aber mal ehrlich....freu dich doch lieber über die Frösche.....die werden immer seltener!


----------



## Majaberlin (25. Mai 2010)

*AW: Froschgequake ohne Ende*

Wir hatten das auch in den letzten Jahren. Aber das ist ja nur eine relativ kurze Zeit, dann ist es wieder vorbei. Uns haben  diese Naturtöne allerdings nicht gestört, obwohl man manchmal in der Nähe des Teiches sein eigenes Wort nicht mehr verstanden hat .  Unsere Nachbarn zum Glück auch nicht. Aber ansonsten - vertrösten, es hört ja bald wieder auf.


----------



## animei (25. Mai 2010)

*AW: Froschgequake ohne Ende*



jstruwe schrieb:


> Da ich hier im Forum gelesen habe, dass diese Teichfrösche vom „Umsiedlungsverbot“ ausgenommen sind



Hallo Jörg,

wo hast Du denn das gelesen? Das wäre mir neu. Soweit ich weiß, dürfen __ Frösche (egal welche) nicht gefangen und umgesiedelt werden. Man kann zwar bei der Naturschutzbehörde einen Antrag auf Ausnahmegenehmigung oder so ähnlich stellen, diese wird aber nur erteilt, wenn davon auszugehen ist, dass keine neuen Frösche zuwandern, was aber wohl nicht der Fall ist, wenn man die Frösche nicht selbst in den Teich eingesetzt hat. Aber selbst mit der Genehmigung darfst Du die Frösche nicht einfach irgendwo aussetzen, sondern die Naturschutzbehörde arbeitet da irgendwie mit und sagt Dir, wo Du sie hinbringen darfst. Ob beim Einfangen auch jemand von denen dabei ist, weiß ich jetzt nicht so genau.

Gruß
Anita


----------



## Lisa11 (25. Mai 2010)

*AW: Froschgequake ohne Ende*

Hallo jstruwe,
in meinem Mini-Teich sind leider keine... Allerdings haben unsere Nachbarn auf der Seite unseres Schlafzimmerfensters einen richtig schönen Teich - und ungefähr 1.000.000 __ Frösche! Ich freue mich immer über den ersten "Quaker" - dann kommt der Sommer!!!   LKWs fände ich schlimmer...


----------



## Eva-Maria (25. Mai 2010)

*AW: Froschgequake ohne Ende*

Da Kann ich Lisa nur aus vollem Herzen zustimmen!
Wir warten noch... auf unseren ersten Frosch


----------



## Christine (25. Mai 2010)

*AW: Froschgequake ohne Ende*



jstruwe schrieb:


> wie fange ich die __ Frösche??



Hallo Jörg,

am besten gar nicht, es sei denn, Du möchtest gegen geltendes Recht verstoßen. Es ist so, wie Anita schon sagte. Ausserdem ist es nach zwei, drei Wochen wieder vorbei. Das ist der Preis den man dafür zahlt, in der Natur zu wohnen. 

Glaub mir es, gibt Schlimmeres - zum Beispiel eine Krähenkolonie, eine Autobahn oder ein Rangierbahnhof


----------



## canis (25. Mai 2010)

*AW: Froschgequake ohne Ende*



blumenelse schrieb:


> Glaub mir es, gibt Schlimmeres - zum Beispiel eine Krähenkolonie, eine Autobahn oder ein Rangierbahnhof


Oder auch ein Elstern-Nest im Apfelbaum direkt vor dem Schlafzimmerfenster, das zur Brutzeit täglich zu Sonnenaufgang von zwei Krähen angegriffen wird... Spätestens ab 05.30 Uhr ist da an schlafen nicht mehr zu denken. Werk- wie auch Sonntags. 

Aber das ist mir immer noch lieber als jeder Verkehrs- oder Zivilisationslärm! 

LG
David


----------



## sister_in_act (25. Mai 2010)

*AW: Froschgequake ohne Ende*

Hallo Jörg

ich weiß ja nicht, was du so gedacht hast bei der anlage des teiches...
ist doch normal, daß tiere aller art einwandern und sich dort niederlassen.
entweder man akzeptiert es in einem naturschwimmteich, mit allem was dazugehört, oder man macht sich einen gechlorten pool.
kann mich meinen vorrednern nur anschließen: bissel geduld und bald ist wieder ruhe.

gruß ulla


----------



## klaus e (25. Mai 2010)

*AW: Froschgequake ohne Ende*

n'Abend Jörg,
kann mich dem Rest der Teichler eigentlich nur anschließen.
Bei der Anschaffung eines Motorrades hast du ja auch die Möglichkeit der Abwägung: schrilles Gesäge eines Japaners, sattes Blubbern einer Harley oder gemäßigtes Schnurren einer BMW.
Nur, wenn du "naturnahes" Wasser in den Garten gräbst, musst du dir eigentlich vorher schon darüber klar sein, dass das auch anderen gefällt.
Das die __ Frösche deinen Teich so lieben spricht ja eigentlich nur für den Teich - und natürlich auch für dich ... Also: Ohren zu und durch


----------



## Digicat (25. Mai 2010)

*AW: Froschgequake ohne Ende*

Servus Jörg

Das sind keine Teichfrösche ..... es sind __ Laubfrösche .....

und die Laichen nur im Teich ab und ziehen sich danach in Bäume und Sträucher zurück ....

Laubfrosch


 

 

Teichfrosch


 

 

 

 

 

Alles andere wurde schon gesagt ....


----------



## Majaberlin (25. Mai 2010)

*AW: Froschgequake ohne Ende*

Nee Helmut, die Teichfrösche machen auch einen Heidenspektakel! Wenn die ihre Schallblasen aufblasen, dann geht es richtig los! Besonders lustig ist das immer, wenn ein Flugzeug hier rüberfliegt oder ich Rasen mähe. Je lauter es außerhalb ist, desto lauter quaken die __ Frösche!
Und wenn es da so richtig zur Sache geht, interessieren die sich für gar nichts mehr, da kann man im Teich rumwuseln, das stört die überhaupt nicht. Ich liebe diese Zeit, es ist faszinierend, den Fröschen zuzusehen (zuhören ist aber manchmal schon anstrengend ).
__ Laubfrösche habe ich hier in unserer Gegend leider noch nicht gesehen, die sind ja sehr stark bedroht, ich glaube, es gibt hier auch keine.


----------



## Digicat (25. Mai 2010)

*AW: Froschgequake ohne Ende*

Servus Maja

Wenn die Teichfrösche laut sind .... dann hast noch nie __ Laubfrösche gehört 

Klick mal die beiden Links an ..... es gibt dort eine "Lautprobe" ....

Laubfrösche gelten als die "Krachmacher" schlechthin ... da sind Teichfrösche leise dagegen ...

Aber nix desto trotz ..... die kurze Zeit wo sie aktiv sind .... sie geht auch vorüber


----------



## Christine (25. Mai 2010)

*AW: Froschgequake ohne Ende*

Servus Helmut,

den Teich im Westen Deutschlands, in dem hunderte von Laubfröschen laichen, musst Du mir mal zeigen - der wird nämlich sofort sowas von geschützt....

Ne, ne  - in diesen Massen treten jetzt grad die Wasserfrösche zum Konzert an.


----------



## Digicat (25. Mai 2010)

*AW: Froschgequake ohne Ende*

Servus Elschen

Dieser Satz


			
				Jörg schrieb:
			
		

> (die schönen grünen mit dem gelben Streifen)


hat mich zu dieser Aussage hinreißen lassen 
Der Streifen ist zwar nicht gelb ......


----------



## Kuton (25. Mai 2010)

*AW: Froschgequake ohne Ende*

Hallöchen,

Hunderte hab ich nicht, aber 7 __ Laubfrösche haben wir schon.

Und die sind wirklich deutlich lauter als Teichfrösche, da haben wir auch einige.
Helmut also eindeutig recht geb.

10db(A) mehr sind eine Verdoppelung der effektiv wahrgenommenen Lautstärke

Teichfrösche bringen etwas über 60db(A)
Laubfrösche weit über 80 db(A), sind somit also 4 mal so laut.
Und dabei sind Laubfrösche deutlich kleiner 

Unsere Teichfrösche bemerke ich da gar nicht.

Schaut mal in die Wikipedia, wer ist die lauteste Lurchart Europas ? 

Glücklicherweise haben wir hier am Rhein, mit vielen Altrheingewässern viele davon.
Gestern Nacht hatten wir einen mit der Taschenlampe gefunden, der sass in 1,50m Höhe auf einem Ast des Sommerflieders.
Nachts sind sie übrigens leicht zu finden, immer dem Gehör nach und Taschenlampe an. 


Gruß,

Ralf


----------



## ebo (25. Mai 2010)

*AW: Froschgequake ohne Ende*

Ich kann und werde dir keinen Rat geben was du zu tun hast. 

Aber wenn das schon in Nachbarschaftsstreit ausartet wirst du etwas unternehmen müssen. Zur Not zukippen und einen richtigen Pool bauen. Dann ist schluss mit gequake. Ich habe auch mal gelesen das __ Frösche kein fließendes Wasser mögen.
Ev. kannst du ja nachträglich einen Bachlauf installieren und diesen tagsüber laufen lassen. Weil Nachts macht auch ein Bachlauf Lärm.

Also ich kann dich voll verstehen. Auch wenn ich nun den Zorn einiger hier auf mich ziehe.

Gruss
ebo


----------



## jstruwe (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: Froschgequake ohne Ende*

Hallo ihr eifrigen Schreiber,

vielen Dank für Eure Anteilnahme und die Durchhalteparolen.

1)	zuschütten kommt nicht in Frage
2)	Chlor auch nicht
3)	der __ Reiher kommt schon von selbst
4)	der Hausstrom läuft über FI  
5)	einen Nachbarschaftsstreit gibt es wirklich nicht, ich möchte deren Geduld jedoch nicht überstrapazieren
6)	es sind Teichfrösche (siehe anliegendes Bild)
7)	Gesetz:
lt. Karsten vom Mod.-Team  Beitrag: „auf der Suche nach __ Frösche“

Zitat:

 791-2-UG

Gesetz zum Schutz der wildwachsenden Pflanzen
und der nichtjagdbaren wildlebenden Tiere
(Naturschutz-Ergänzungsgesetz - NatEG)

...Art. 15

Geschützte Arten; Umfang des Schutzes

(1) Es ist verboten, Tiere der nachstehend genannten Arten zu fangen oder zu töten oder Eier, Larven oder Puppen, Nester oder andere Brutstätten solcher Tiere zu beschädigen oder an sich zu nehmen:

....u.a.
__ Schlangen, alle einheimischen Arten mit Ausnahme der __ Kreuzotter, Vipera berus (L.),

III. Lurche (Amphibien)

__ Molche, alle einheimischen Arten,

__ Feuersalamander, Salamandra salamandra (L.),

Alpensalamander, Salamandra atra Laur.,

__ Kröten und __ Unken, alle einheimischen Arten,

Laubfrosch, Hyla arborca L., und alle anderen einheimischen Froscharten mit Ausnahme des Wasser- oder Teichfrosches, Rana esculenta L., und des Gras- oder Taufrosches, Rana temporaria L.,

Zitat Ende

daraus schlussfolgere ich, dass ich meine Teichfrösche versetzen darf.


Aber wenn es wirklich nur 3 Wochen dauert, haben wir 2 Wochen schon hinter uns und die Restzeit ist wirklich überschaubar.

Nochmals vielen Dank für Eure Hilfe

Jörg


----------



## Kaje (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: Froschgequake ohne Ende*



ebo schrieb:


> Ich kann und werde dir keinen Rat geben was du zu tun hast.
> 
> Aber wenn das schon in Nachbarschaftsstreit ausartet wirst du etwas unternehmen müssen. Zur Not zukippen und einen richtigen Pool bauen. Dann ist schluss mit gequake. Ich habe auch mal gelesen das __ Frösche kein fließendes Wasser mögen.
> Ev. kannst du ja nachträglich einen Bachlauf installieren und diesen tagsüber laufen lassen. Weil Nachts macht auch ein Bachlauf Lärm.
> ...



auch ein Bachlauf bringt da nichts, da du auch mit diesem nicht Deinen ganzen Teich zu einem reißendem Strom verwandeln kannst! Habe selber einen Bachlauf, der mit 12.000 L/H in Betrieb ist und trotzdem unzählige Frösche. wobei ich sagen muss, dass meine relativ leise und nur ab und zu mal zu hören sind.


----------



## Annett (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: Froschgequake ohne Ende*

Moin.

Vielleicht ist das eine mögliche Lösung:
Froschwächter gegen lautes Liebesgequake (Obersee-Nachrichten, 14. Juni 2001)


----------



## Erdmuta (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: Froschgequake ohne Ende*

Ich kann mich allen Schreiberlingen vor mir anschließen.
Wir suchen schon regelrecht unsere __ Frösche und lauern, dass sie mal Tönchen geben. Selbst die Nachbarn fragen schon, wo sie denn bleiben. Bisher hören wir nur einen, aber nur ganz wenig am Tage


----------



## Christine (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: Froschgequake ohne Ende*



jstruwe schrieb:


> 791-2-UG
> 
> Gesetz zum Schutz der wildwachsenden Pflanzen
> und der nichtjagdbaren wildlebenden Tiere
> ...



Hallo Jörg,

dabei handelt es sich um ein Bayerisches Landesgesetz. Wenn Du nicht in Bayern wohnst - und aufgrund Deiner PLZ gehe ich mal davon aus - würde ich mich an Deiner Stelle darauf nicht berufen. Denn lt. *BArtSchV* sind alle europäischen Lurche - und dazu gehören auch die Wasserfrösche - besonders geschützt.

Aber ich freue mich, dass Du Dich entschlossen hast, der Natur ihren Lauf zu lassen. 
Vielleicht kannst Du ja etwas zum nachbarlichen Frieden mit einer "EndlichwiederRuheamTeich-Party" beitragen?


----------



## StefanBO (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: Froschgequake ohne Ende*



jstruwe schrieb:


> 7)	Gesetz:
> lt. Karsten vom Mod.-Team  Beitrag: „auf der Suche nach __ Frösche“


Da hast du den Thread aber nicht zu Ende gelesen:
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/229667/

Dort wurde dann auf
http://www.bund-naturschutz.de/fileadmin/download/artenschutz/by_ffh_anh_4_juli_06_alph.pdf
verlinkt: Rana lessonae __ Teichfrosch, __ Kleiner Wasserfrosch ist dort unter "Streng zu schützende Arten" aufgeführt (Information des Bayerisches Landesamt für Umwelt).

Auch in anderen späteren Beiträgen gibt es entsprechende Hinweise. Siehe auch Wikipedia: Auch der Teichfrosch ist nach Bundesartenschutzverordnung (BArtSchV): besonders geschützt.


----------



## Hexe_Mol (31. Mai 2010)

*AW: Froschgequake ohne Ende*



auf die frage, ob und wie man __ frösche wieder loswerden könnte, gehe ich gar nicht erst ein   , aber da bei uns seit ungefähr 1 woche ein *SEHR* liebesbedürfiger froschmann seine runden im teich dreht (seit 2 tagen hat er unterstützung von weiteren junggesellen bekommen) und lautstark kund tut, dass er noch zu haben ist , habe ich mir für die etwas angenervten nachbarn etwas einfallen lassen:

ich hab nen kleines "frosch-erste-hilfe-päckchen" für jeden nachbarn (ok, wir haben nur 1 nachbarhaus mit 2 personen, daher war es überschaubar) gepackt. 

 inhalt

1 marzipanfrosch mit nem kleinen aufkleber "für die nerven"
1 röhrchen mit nem paar ohropax drin mit nem kleinen aufkleber "für die ohren"
1 nette froschpostkarte, geschrieben vom frosch persönlich , so nach dem motto "bitte um ein bisschen verständnis, ich bin auf der suche nach der frau fürs leben! in 3-4 wochen habe ich sie bestimmt gefunden!"
diese päckchen habe ich weiss mit nem roten kreuz drauf verpackt, eben "erste hilfe päckchen" und den nachbarn, die zwar noch leicht amüsiert, aber eben auch schon leicht genervt waren, überreicht.   der schmunzelfaktor hat dafür gesorgt, dass die genervtheit wieder verschwunden ist, ob ohropax und marzipan ihr übriges dazu getan haben, weiss ich nicht. 

vielleicht lässt sich ja bei euch auch der eine oder andere nachbar so besänftigen? und für die eigenen ohren tuns die ohropax ja auch ohne den marzipanfrosch.


----------



## Christine (31. Mai 2010)

*AW: Froschgequake ohne Ende*

Hallo Anja,

:gratuliere

Kreativitätspokal der Woche


----------



## Casybay (31. Mai 2010)

*AW: Froschgequake ohne Ende*

Hi Anja,
klasse Idee
Nur traurig ,dass man sich sowas einfallen lassen muss,weil immer weniger Menschen mit den natürlichsten Geräuschen nicht mehr klar kommen. Im ausländischen Urlaub , mediteranem Flair, nebst Grillen und Froschquaken geht das komischer Weise , da ist das sogar noch romantisch. Zuhaus in Deutschland nervt es auf einmal. Komisch


----------



## Hexe_Mol (31. Mai 2010)

*AW: Froschgequake ohne Ende*



blumenelse schrieb:


> :gratuliere
> 
> Kreativitätspokal der Woche




ohhh, ein preis, :sekt dankeschön! 



Casybay schrieb:


> Zuhaus in Deutschland nervt es auf einmal. Komisch




zuhause ist eben alltag, da muss man morgens aufstehen & zur arbeit gehen, ist insgesamt nicht in so entspannter stimmung usw... 

ich kann ja auch nachvollziehen, dass ne von kermits liebesquaken durczogene nacht nicht "der renner" ist (mein schlafzimmerfenster ist. ca. 6 m vom teichrand entfernt und ich schlafe bei offenem fenster....  ), aber im falle der nachbarn wollte ich es eben gar nicht erst so weit kommen lassen, dass sich richtiger ärger aufbaut.  

wir genießen im frühjahr sehr ausführlich und über wochen das konzert der erdkröten aufm weg zu ihrem laichgewässer nebenan (da ist nen naturschutzgebiet, in dem massenweise __ kröten ablaichen) und da haben nachbars auch schon nen paarmal erwähnt, dass sie das so störend fänden. ausserdem hat  frau nachbarin mir schon mehrfach erklärt, dass sie unseren teich zwar schön fände, selbst aber keinen haben möchte, weil sich ja doch "alles mögliche an viehzeug" einfinden würde, genauso wie sie meinen garten optisch schön findet, er ihr aber viel zu unordentlich, viel zu "durcheinander" und zu wild ist... 1 ich glaube sie wäre dann eher der "gekachelter swimmingpool mit reichlich chlor drin"-typ. 1


----------



## helga (31. Mai 2010)

*AW: Froschgequake ohne Ende*

Hallo an alle, meine Bilder - schnell im Dunkeln geschossen - sind zwar nicht so schön scharf wie z.T. die hier gezeigten, aber hatte mir gefallen: nach dem Motto "klarer Fall von Irrtum".
lg Helga


----------



## Majaberlin (31. Mai 2010)

*AW: Froschgequake ohne Ende*

  Tolles Bild!!!!!


----------



## Hagen (3. Juni 2010)

*AW: Froschgequake ohne Ende*

einen teich wieder zuschütten wenn sich tiere darin angesiedelt haben ist auch nicht so einfach.
weil dann ist der teich genauso  geschütz ist wie die tiere selbst (also strafbar).
bezieht sich jetzt aber auf österreich dürfte aber in deutschland das selbe sein.  

also informieren vor dem zukippen


----------



## StefanBO (3. Juni 2010)

*AW: Froschgequake ohne Ende*

Und es ist nicht nur verboten, sondern auch sonst nicht unproblematisch. Jede Art hat ihre eigenen Anforderungen an Laichgewässer, hinsichtlich Bewuchs, Größe, Tiefe, Temperatur, Fressfeinden etc. Generalisten werden sich ohnehin einstellen (zuwandern), Spezialisten haben nur dann eine Überlebenschance, wenn alles stimmt, auch die Umgebung für die erwachsenen Tiere. Die einen mögen Steinhaufen und Brachland, die anderen Hecken und Wildwuchs. Die meisten haben keine Chance bei Fischen, aber Erdkröten bzw. deren Nachwuchs profitieren von deren "Schutz". Usw. usf. Einfach planlos gefundenen Laich irgendwo hinzuwerfen, ist selten hilfreich.

Neben dem Verlust von Lebensräumen ist Laichräuberei für den Gartenteich ein großes Problem für das Überleben der Amphibien.


----------



## jstruwe (5. Juni 2010)

*AW: Froschgequake ohne Ende*

Hallo Te4ichbesitzer,

vielen Dank für die rege Anteilnahme, besonders hat mir das Erste-Hilfe-Päckchen gefallen, der Wasserschläger ist auch nicht schlecht.

Da ich überlesen habe, dass es ein bayrisches Gesetz ist und es in NRW nicht erlaubt ist __ Frösche etc. zu versetzen werde ich mich natürlich auch daran halten und die Frösche dürfen bei mir weiter quaken.

Ich wünsche allen Forumsteilnehmern einen schönen Sommer und viel Spaß am Teich

Jörg


----------



## Aristocat (7. Juni 2010)

*AW: Froschgequake ohne Ende*

Hallo Ihr Lieben!

@ jstruwe: Wie wäre es, wenn Du das nächste mal überlegst, bevor Du einen Teich anlegst??? 

Ansonsten, ich oute mich jetzt als Gesetzesbrecher!!!
Ich habe Teichfrösche aufgenommen, die mir von einem anderen Teichianer anvertraut wurden. Grund: seine __ Frösche konnten nicht mehr im Teich schwimmen, weil zu voll!

Wir genießen jetzt jeden Abend und jede Nacht "Carusos" Liebeswerben!

Auf Bild 3 ist Caruso!


----------



## derschwarzepeter (16. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Froschgequake ohne Ende*

Genau betrachtet liegt der Schluss nahe, 
dass sich die Nachbarn offenbar in der falschen Gegend angesiedelt haben:
Im dichtverbauten innerstädtischen Raum fällt der Ärger mit "dem Viehzeugs" komplett  weg
und absolut schweigendes, ordentliches Grün kommt von der Fototapete!

Auf jeden Fall ist das Frosch-Erste-Hilfe-Paket absolut top!


P.S.: Meine Nachbarn haben auf den Vergleich mit den Singvögeln gemeint,
die wären schon VOR uns hier gewesen!
Offenbar ist ihnen nicht bewusst, dass wir im ehemaligen Augebiet der Donau leben
und das wird wohl KAUM froschfrei gewesen sein.

P.S.2: _Edit by Blumenelse:....Dieser Teil wurde entfernt, da er mit gesetzlichen Regelungen sowie den Boardregeln kollidiert!_


----------

